# What's up with Fang's eyes??



## MsPancake (Jun 4, 2015)

I noticed this one night when I was looking at him straight on, his eyes aren't like this when he's sick either soooo? Does this look weird to anyone else?


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 4, 2015)

Oh. Oh my.

I suppose it's kinda like your character's face with the way both eyes look in one direction, but the shape of the wolf head doesn't portray that well


----------



## Optimistic Dinosaur (Jun 4, 2015)

Fang's eyes are naturally like that, actually. Yeah, messes with your OCD, doesn't it?


----------



## hollowbunnie (Jun 4, 2015)

Ive never had him in my town to compare but that looks freaky as heck!!


----------



## MsPancake (Jun 4, 2015)

ChooChooMuffin said:


> Oh. Oh my.
> 
> I suppose it's kinda like your character's face with the way both eyes look in one direction, but the shape of the wolf head doesn't portray that well



Yeah it looks quite odd!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Optimistic Dinosaur said:


> Fang's eyes are naturally like that, actually. Yeah, messes with your OCD, doesn't it?



I hadn't looked at him straight on like this before and now I can't see him any other way!


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jun 5, 2015)

_Fang stepped off the train platform. He sniffed the blustery wind and snorted as a leaf was caught up his nose. It was dusk already; he had to act fast before they found him. They had promised him at least 72 hours, 68 of which had passed. He had 4 hours before he was back on his own._

_The tiny house had been long deserted; but Nook assured him it was safe to live in. Not that Fang cared much, as long as it had a roof and four walls, he was okay. Fang swung by Nook's store to pick up the key. He darted from tree to tree as he snuck home under the cover of darkness._

_Fang put the key into the keyhole and peeked over his shoulder to make sure no one had followed him. He stepped inside, closed the door, and flicked on the light. Fang turned around and gasped. Tortimer was on the floor. And the wall, and the ceiling fan. He was even smeared on the windows._

_They had found him._

TL;DR Fang has seen some serious ****.


----------



## MsPancake (Jun 5, 2015)

PaperLuigi3 said:


> _Fang stepped off the train platform. He sniffed the blustery wind and snorted as a leaf was caught up his nose. It was dusk already; he had to act fast before they found him. They had promised him at least 72 hours, 68 of which had passed. He had 4 hours before he was back on his own._
> 
> _The tiny house had been long deserted; but Nook assured him it was safe to live in. Not that Fang cared much, as long as it had a roof and four walls, he was okay. Fang swung by Nook's store to pick up the key. He darted from tree to tree as he snuck home under the cover of darkness._
> 
> ...



Best response ever


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 6, 2015)

god, why are they so crooked? are they always like that? lol looks creepy


----------



## Mokuren (Jun 6, 2015)

That happend to me so often xD Fang looks sometimes really strange... And I thought my game is broken lol


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Jun 6, 2015)

Leave fang alone he's still cute with his weird eyes


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 6, 2015)

PaperLuigi3 said:


> _Fang stepped off the train platform. He sniffed the blustery wind and snorted as a leaf was caught up his nose. It was dusk already; he had to act fast before they found him. They had promised him at least 72 hours, 68 of which had passed. He had 4 hours before he was back on his own._
> 
> _The tiny house had been long deserted; but Nook assured him it was safe to live in. Not that Fang cared much, as long as it had a roof and four walls, he was okay. Fang swung by Nook's store to pick up the key. He darted from tree to tree as he snuck home under the cover of darkness._
> 
> ...



I think that might just be the best thing I've read this entire week. X'DDD


----------



## failedexperiment (Jun 14, 2015)

that's mean. fang can't help his eyes lol


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 14, 2015)

He just has a lazy eye


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 15, 2015)

I noticed this the other day as well  he's beautiful the way he is tho pls leave him alone


----------



## Xintetsu (Jun 15, 2015)

Chief's like that too, I have both of them in my town. Honestly their eyes are just supposed to look to the right, but the wolf head shape makes it seem a lil weird from the front. Personally I love Fang and his eyes just the way they are. <3


----------



## ams (Jun 15, 2015)

Yeah I think all the wolves are like that. Whitney is the same. It actually bothers me now that you've pointed it out


----------



## Orchard (Jun 16, 2015)

He reminds me of Derpy Hooves from MLP.


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 26, 2015)

his eyes literally creep me out. I used to hate when he would ask me to over but i really wanted his snowglobe


----------



## peterquill (Jul 5, 2015)

omg.... fang.


----------



## agentvenom (Jul 6, 2015)

creepy


----------



## TheSeal (Jul 7, 2015)

maybe he has a lazy eye
just have to know which one you look into


----------



## Clavis (Jul 7, 2015)

I love how it's his little quirk, and I think he looks cute with the eyes


----------



## Mekan1 (Jul 7, 2015)

"The Eyes Never Lie"
-Kennen 2015


----------



## Rasha (Jul 8, 2015)

how _dare _you make fun of fang!!! his eyes are gorgeous u juz be jelly~


----------



## twisty (Jul 8, 2015)

PaperLuigi3 said:


> _Fang stepped off the train platform. He sniffed the blustery wind and snorted as a leaf was caught up his nose. It was dusk already; he had to act fast before they found him. They had promised him at least 72 hours, 68 of which had passed. He had 4 hours before he was back on his own._
> 
> _The tiny house had been long deserted; but Nook assured him it was safe to live in. Not that Fang cared much, as long as it had a roof and four walls, he was okay. Fang swung by Nook's store to pick up the key. He darted from tree to tree as he snuck home under the cover of darkness._
> 
> ...



_Oh my god_. Beautiful, absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 8, 2015)

i think its adorable


----------



## katronsensei (Jul 8, 2015)

Oh my god.. I have nnever noticed that before, and Fang is my baby. </3


----------



## Shay10 (Jul 8, 2015)

Never seen a cross eyed villager before


----------



## moonkhan1 (Jul 9, 2015)

Okay so coming up soon I'm going to be going to Disney. My hair is literally horrible. I hate it. It won't hold curls, it straightens most times and that's how I wear it to school everyday. But when I'm in Disney it will be humid and I know it will not stay straight all day. So does anyone have any good ideas for hair styles to do with my hair? I might try to straighten it but if it doesn't work I don't want it to look horrible. So if you could give me any simple quick hairstyles I would love you for life! I have really thick hair. I say it's like medium length but my mom always tells me it's long. (I personally want to grow it out). So anyways if you can help me out that would be great!  thanks in advance!


----------



## toddishott (Jul 9, 2015)

I've noticed that Chiefs eyes do that as well. Just got Chief yesterday and hes a cute little thing ive noticed.


----------



## katronsensei (Jul 9, 2015)

Then again.... He also looks like he is wearing eyeshadow. Nothing wrong wiith that. Just pointing it out -3- Mayybe hes secretly a ddiva or something


----------



## Fiddle (Jul 10, 2015)

Aw, I think he looks cute even if his eyes are a little funky.


----------

